# Convert 24" BMX Cruiser to DJ Bike



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a custom built 24" BMX Cruiser that I hardly use. Was going to sell it and buy a DJ bike, then I thought maybe I could convert it over. It has 24" wheels, but I figure a new 26" fork, stem, and riser bars might work OK - a lot of folks put 26" forks on 24" kids mtb's.

The one thing I am thinking is the head tube angle may be too steep. Any thoughts? Anyone ever do this?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think I'd try it.You would be changing the geometry,and possibly putting stress on an aluminum race frame that wasn't designed for a 26" fork.

That's a nice cruiser,you should keep it how it is,or sell it


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I tried going this route once, 26" fork and front wheel on 24" cruiser, then 24" wheel on 26" fork. It just turned out goofy, the bike was much better as originally designed/intended. Others may have had different results. I agree that is a nice bike, it would make probably make good trade fodder, or sell it outright if you must. Entry level dirt jump bikes are cheap enough that this kind of experimentation isn't really worth it IMHO (although I'm constantly experimenting with bikes).


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

pearsth said:


> a lot of folks put 26" forks on 24" kids mtb's.Tom


No they don't, and if they did it does not make it right.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well it's kinda kooky but it can be done. The issue is that your frame is designed around a short fork. Typically 390 mm axle to crown or so. If you run an 80mm travel suspension fork, that will be about 458 or 460 axle to crown. So the front end of your bike will be raised up 70mm. This will make your bottom bracket and cranks high off the ground and your front end chopper ish.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

I have canned this idea. I am thinking I either jump on this bike or sell it and buy a dedicated jump bike. I found a used P3 for a great price and was looking at the Airbourne. 

Should I be worried about jumping with a carbon fork? I am about 200 lbs.

Tom


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

pearsth said:


> I have canned this idea. I am thinking I either jump on this bike or sell it and buy a dedicated jump bike. I found a used P3 for a great price and was looking at the Airbourne.
> 
> Should I be worried about jumping with a carbon fork? I am about 200 lbs.
> 
> Tom


The common wisdom is that carbon forks are for Bmx racing only. Almost all the bmx racers I know have a second bike (an all chromoly steel one) for dirt jumping, street and park.

Snapping a fork on landing is one of the worst crashes you can have because you typically dont get your hands off the grips to save your fall--it's straight to face. Not worth the risk.


----------

